# LED Light bulb for garage



## transatlantic (5 Mar 2017)

I thought I'd pick up an LED light bulb for the garage as the one there was a little dim. I picked up the highest wattage one I could see, which was a 15w (equivalent to 100w), but it's not much of an improvement and is more a warmer orange colour. I'm looking for a bright white. I'll be replacing the fitting at some point, but for now I want something that will fit in the existing BC fitting.

Looking for some recommendations!


----------



## Lons (5 Mar 2017)

I've replaced most of the bulbs in my house with LEDs and can honestly say they are at least as bright and some more so than the old bulbs. 

There are 2 levels, warm white which you should choose for your house and cool white which is closer to daylight and probably what you need. There are a few extra or very warm white variants around but they're obvious and unlikely you have one of those.

Bought a few from Asda / Tesco but most from http://www.simplyled.co.uk/

Bob

EDIT: The bulbs I have are GU10 type, std bayonet, std Screw, small screw and R60 / R80 spotlights so a wide variety.


----------



## themackay (6 Mar 2017)

I use led floodlights myself


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (6 Mar 2017)

I know this isn't the same because the module I'm about to recommend is a plug in rather than an LED bulb being used in a fitting but that said.....

Costco are doing a double LED strip light unit (which comes complete with moulded plug). I bought one recently to hang over my lathe and the light it gives is so good I've bought a second one to go over my bench. It's a very cool white light and quite the opposite of the more yellowy cast from neon lights. It's very bright and was £35 incl VAT. It came with about 3m of cable and hanging wires so it can be suspended from a ceiling. On/off is a dangly pull chord job.


----------



## transatlantic (6 Mar 2017)

Thanks. I have now ordered some of the cool white type led lights.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bright-E27-B2 ... 2356907447

I went with the 20W. Will report back with my findings


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 Mar 2017)

Random Orbital Bob":33x79yjs said:


> I know this isn't the same because the module I'm about to recommend is a plug in rather than an LED bulb being used in a fitting but that said.....
> 
> Costco are doing a double LED strip light unit (which comes complete with moulded plug). I bought one recently to hang over my lathe and the light it gives is so good I've bought a second one to go over my bench. It's a very cool white light and quite the opposite of the more yellowy cast from neon lights. It's very bright and was £35 incl VAT. It came with about 3m of cable and hanging wires so it can be suspended from a ceiling. On/off is a dangly pull chord job.



Have you a link for that one, please?


----------



## woodpig (6 Mar 2017)

I used to work in the print trade so decent lighting was a must. I used to specify cool white fluorescent tubes which the electrician didn't like much as he had to order them in specially. LEDs are improving all the time but some of them still don't give off very nice light. They range from yellow to pink and a distinct blue to a very passable white. It's quite exciting to see exactly what you're going to get when you turn it on! I still prefer fluorescent at the moment.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (6 Mar 2017)

phil.p":2m99h9df said:


> Random Orbital Bob":2m99h9df said:
> 
> 
> > I know this isn't the same because the module I'm about to recommend is a plug in rather than an LED bulb being used in a fitting but that said.....
> ...



I don't I'm afraid Phil. I went to Costco in person and bought the two I have. I'm in hospital again with my youngest, once we're back home I'll take a snap or two of the light and the packaging so you can search for it online. I can't even remember the brand off the top of my head. But the quality of Costco kit is usually good so I trust them


----------



## Homers double (6 Mar 2017)

phil.p":10wgymca said:


> Random Orbital Bob":10wgymca said:
> 
> 
> > I know this isn't the same because the module I'm about to recommend is a plug in rather than an LED bulb being used in a fitting but that said.....
> ...



I can also praise the Costco led strip light 
http://www.costco.co.uk/view/p/feit-4ft ... ght-917972

Also for site lighting at work I've got several of these they have power sockets in the back so you can daisy chain them 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162379110234? ... EBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 Mar 2017)

Thanks Bob. I hope it goes OK for the lad - I've had five weeks in hospital on three different occasions since Dec. and I wouldn't wish it on anyone.
The nearest Costco's about a 400 mile round trip, so I'm not going there in person.


----------



## graduate_owner (6 Mar 2017)

There is a guy on youtube (Clive) who buys electronic bits and bobs, pulls them apart, and gives them a safety check. He reported on some Chinese LED lightbulbs which had an extremely thin layer of insulation covering live parts. Since most of these things come from China (whatever the brand / supplier) can I suggest to people that they always ensure the power to the light fitting is off before touching the bulbs. If you are changing a bulb in a 2 way or multi way fitting, then you can't guarantee which way is off, so remove the appropriate fuse (or switch off the mcb) in the consumer unit. Make sure light fittings are earthed, and absolutely never hold on to an earthed fitting with one hand while touching a bulb with the other hand.

K


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (6 Mar 2017)

phil.p":jyrzje21 said:


> Thanks Bob. I hope it goes OK for the lad - I've had five weeks in hospital on three different occasions since Dec. and I wouldn't wish it on anyone.
> The nearest Costco's about a 400 mile round trip, so I'm not going there in person.



yes I've followed your medical woes Phil and I know you know what you're talking about when it comes to medical attention. 

The lad is just out of surgery now so I'll take the liberty of giving him the best from forum members


----------



## Bm101 (6 Mar 2017)

All the best to your lad Bob.

Phil I bought 3 led tube lights from Lidl. Don't suppose it compares to the Costco Feit ones though. Only got round to replacing the original pendant and haven't rewired the new ones in yet. The light is okay, coldish white without being stark. Difference in my shed was a revelation even with just the one up. _Think_ I paid about 15 notes each but I wish i'd bought 6 tbh but there you go. 3 will do the shed until the next time they are in stock... I'm wondering about getting a light panel and having it on on a flexi cord to use as a portable light source to follow me round and hang up over where I'm working on hooks. My shed is _relatively_ big but it's low enough ceiling to just reach up and move it. Looking at a thread the other day about small diameter extractor hose universal fittings and wondered the same thing. Some sort of system where you have the hose above your benches but portable on some mad Heath Robinson looped sliding system, leave the vac in one place and just plug the hose into whatever tool you're using. No vac hose trailing round on the floor etc. Hmmmm.... Does anyone else do stuff like this or is my mind wandering like a drunk tramp again. I can't be the first to think of it.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 Mar 2017)

I've two of the ceiling lights with the three directional spots, about 11ww between them - they were £11 or £12 each from Lidl. I have one in the kitchen (I am more concerned with practicalities than aesthetics, it's where I live  ) and the other in the garage. They are brilliant both in terms of lumens and value. I have a few small adjustable spots with 5w LEDs in the garage over the bench. I was thinking of a tube in the small shed, as I have no lights there just a ring. I could plug it into that.


----------



## Bm101 (6 Mar 2017)

There's no plugs on the Lidl tubes Phil, just twin core sockets in the lights to wire into. For the money I thought they were good value. I picked up a couple of their security lights... sick squid odd. Might even just bang one either end of the bench if I ever get it finished and I can work out the shadows. Might have to wear bleedin' sunglasses though. :roll: Just the loft extension, new bathroom, green oak porch and the ongoing Front Room. Alcove book cases, fancy hidden lights my Mrs saw on Etsy to go in said alcoves, skirting and a renovation of the interior bay window in the front room first. Ah yeh and finish renovating the ancient kitchen so it looks ok enough till we have enough money to get a new one in about 15 years. Add to that 6/7 day weeks and 2 kids under 6 and it's a wonder I don't get more time lol.  What I really need to do all that work is a workbench lol. #-o One free year is all I need to catch up. 
D'ya know to make God laugh?
Tell him your plans.






I have myself thinking now which is _never_ a great sign tbh.....


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 Mar 2017)

Yes, I meant I have power but only on a ring, so anything would go back to a plug not a circuit. I rarely use the place in the evening. btw - if you are in an old house and you put bookcases in alcoves (specially on exterior walls) leave ventilation space behind them because you are very likely to get damp walls behind them and ultimately damp damage to books as well.


----------



## monkeybiter (6 Mar 2017)

Bm101":5i80pytz said:


> leave the vac in one place and just plug the hose into whatever tool you're using. No vac hose trailing round on the floor etc. Hmmmm.... Does anyone else do stuff like this or is my mind wandering like a drunk tramp again. I can't be the first to think of it.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Central_vacuum_cleaner


----------



## SVB (6 Mar 2017)

On a different note - what wall finish do you ha e in your garage. We recently painted the grey breeze blocks with while masonry paint and wow, what a difference. 

Worth thinking about if you've not done so already as I would guess will make more of a difference than a perfect lamp. 

S


----------



## Phil Pascoe (7 Mar 2017)

This bit of advice (quite rightly) crops up at the beginning of every 'shop build thread.


----------



## transatlantic (11 Mar 2017)

transatlantic":83vb1eb0 said:


> Thanks. I have now ordered some of the cool white type led lights.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bright-E27-B2 ... 2356907447
> 
> I went with the 20W. Will report back with my findings



Well, what an absolute load of buttocks! ..gives about half as much light as a normal 60w bulb


----------



## RobinBHM (11 Mar 2017)

Unfortunately a common problem with Chinese imports on ebay. 

There are a few youtube channels that show testing these bulbs and there oftrn contain a fair percentage of dud leds thst dont light up at all or dont come on equally with the rest of the bulb.


----------



## Doug71 (12 Mar 2017)

My electrician gets loads of calls from people saying there is something wrong with their light fitting because it keeps blowing bulbs. The problem is generally that they have bought a bulk box of cheapo bulbs from somewhere that are rubbish. He tells them to pay more for a decent named brand and the problem is normally solved.


----------



## Lons (12 Mar 2017)

Some of those do look dodgy.

Further to my earlier post, I bought over £100 worth of bulbs of various types and wattage from Simply LED and they've been installed for more than 8 months with not a single one being any problem. They are as bright as claimed and in the case of the R60 and R80 replacements actually brighter than the std bulbs I replaced. The GU10s of which I have 12 are as bright as the 50 watt the replaced.

I guess you get what you pay for.

Bob


----------



## transatlantic (12 Mar 2017)

Lons":v0n0iuo6 said:


> Some of those do look dodgy.
> 
> Further to my earlier post, I bought over £100 worth of bulbs of various types and wattage from Simply LED and they've been installed for more than 8 months with not a single one being any problem. They are as bright as claimed and in the case of the R60 and R80 replacements actually brighter than the std bulbs I replaced. The GU10s of which I have 12 are as bright as the 50 watt the replaced.
> 
> ...



I did look there, but I needed a B22 (Bayonne Cap) and the only match I could find with Cool white (Daylight?) was this one, but it's only equivalent to 75w. I was aiming to get something at least 100w.

http://www.simplyled.co.uk/nxtgen-14w-b22-gls-led-1355/


----------



## Lons (12 Mar 2017)

transatlantic":1yhz8hma said:


> I did look there, but I needed a B22 (Bayonne Cap) and the only match I could find with Cool white (Daylight?) was this one, but it's only equivalent to 75w. I was aiming to get something at least 100w.
> 
> http://www.simplyled.co.uk/nxtgen-14w-b22-gls-led-1355/



I would take more notice of the lumens than the equivilant wattage quoted. The R80s I bought are 11 or 12 watt, (can't remember without checking) but are only around 650 lumens although they are reflector bulbs but much closer to 100 watt equiv than 75. They differ in estimates between manufacturers as well.
That one you list seems pretty good at 1055 lumens tbh though you wouldn't know without buying and postage is an issue for small orders.

I've seen cheap B22 to E27 converters on the internet BTW which can be useful.

Bob


----------



## stefan888 (26 Oct 2017)

This is a serious solution (ledison lighting UK ) for garage lights, simple to install, robust , IP65 rated and available in different colour temperatures


----------



## flying haggis (26 Oct 2017)

just to chuck in my tuppence worth, these are good (friend of mine uses them in his garage and has bought more for his newly built workshop/man cave)

they can be linked and compared to a flourescent batten they are tiny

https://www.wholesaleledlights.co.uk/le ... t_prod=782


PS 20%off with code TREAT20


----------



## stefan888 (26 Oct 2017)

Hello how can I send a web link to a technical blog for led lights? I am not allowed at the moment. Do I have to subscribe or upgrade my membership?


----------



## Chris152 (27 Oct 2017)

Excuse the complete lack of technical knowledge - this type of bulb might be mentioned above and I wouldn't know - but I bought an old-fashioned 200 watt bulb recently for a lamp in my garage and it throws out a really strong light. It has 'VF HO 515 CE' markings on it, is made/ sold for use in hazardous environments (not domestic use) and apparently this is how they get around still selling them. It cost about £4.50 and fits a regular bayonet-type socket. It gets hot and I guess uses lots of electricity, so I switch on when I really need to see detail.


----------



## bertikusmaximus (27 Oct 2017)

This might be helpful: I am sure most of us (I was until recently) are confused by the fact modern light bulbs aren't really 'rated' in terms of watts anymore. For example, I'll bet you've gone to Sainsbury's and wanted to buy a 100w bulb and been confused when the LED bulbs are all listed as 24w - will that be bright enough?

Although the boxes normally say what wattage it is equivalent to, them clever science people have come up with a scientific definition of 'brightness', which is the lumen unit. Basically, the higher the lumen, the brighter the light.

Why does this make sense? Because LED bulbs use much less power than traditional bulbs, but can still provide the same brightness, it doesn't make sense to continue to rate bulbs in terms of watts. 

As a rough guide, a 150w trad bulb = 24w LED = 2,400 lumens. 


Therefore, when shopping for LED worklights, focus on the lumen: anything over 2,400 lumens will start to get you towards the level of brightness you want.

As a side note: LED bulbs are far and way a better deal for lighting. They provide a good light source ('instant' on, range of colours etc.), low power and have a long life span. Although price is a little high, this will no doubt fall as better and more cost effective manufacturing is developed.


----------



## chaoticbob (27 Oct 2017)

transatlantic":2okpr6wa said:


> I thought I'd pick up an LED light bulb for the garage as the one there was a little dim. I picked up the highest wattage one I could see, which was a 15w (equivalent to 100w), but it's not much of an improvement and is more a warmer orange colour. I'm looking for a bright white. I'll be replacing the fitting at some point, but for now I want something that will fit in the existing BC fitting.
> 
> Looking for some recommendations!



Espares do a 20W 1920lm daylight (4000K) in BC. I bought half a doz about 6 months ago, no duds or failures so far, and pretty bright.
Rob.


----------

